# 1950s Zim Pobeda On The Job.



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

One of the nurses I work with had her Sino-Malaysian quartz watch quit, likely battery death, really, so I loaned her the 1MCHZ Gagarin jobber. She liked it.

My charge nurse forgot to wear a watch at all. Normally she only does paperwork, but it got busy, and she had to work in phebotomy-but no watch. I went out to my vehicle, and retrieved my little gold-number Pobeda.

I had to show her where the second hand even was, and it certainly wasn't ideal for timing iodine and betadine scrubbing-but it beat nothing.

50 years later, it still occasionally works for a living.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

[quote}

50 years later, it still occasionally works for a living.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> > 50 years later, it still occasionally works for a living.
> 
> 
> Me too...
> ...


The youth of today


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

My Lorus fob was used as a missile for the umpteenth time last week







. It still works fine but the clasp is Knackered







.

I'll have a rummage in the boxes and see what I can find.

We can't wear wristwatches because they spread MRSA







so I'll have to pin it on.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> My Lorus fob was used as a missile for the umpteenth time last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said you were in the wrong branch Ian, I can get away with going double wristed


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

OK, let me rephrase and perhaps clarify.

I don't find the idea of something working AT 50 that remarkable-I find the idea of it working FOR 50 rather more amusing.

I was born DEC 58, so I'm not that far from that moment either, and I'm pretty sure that I'll still be punching a clock at the end of 2008.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

nepman said:


> OK, let me rephrase and perhaps clarify.
> 
> I don't find the idea of something working AT 50 that remarkable-I find the idea of it working FOR 50 rather more amusing.
> 
> I was born DEC 58, so I'm not that far from that moment either, and I'm pretty sure that I'll still be punching a clock at the end of 2008.


50, are happy days,i was born Feb 60,as a jolly steel erector,AND SELF EMPLOYED







i shall be clocking on at the end of 2030







Thats why i collect Russian watches,and there not cheap anymore







disillusioned of Basildon


----------

